# trying to find salmon



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah yes,,,, Gut Brotha love.... :chillin:


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

what's gut


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Gut = choice chunk


----------

